
6 Foolproof Ways to Deal with Trolls on Medium - avalot
https://medium.com/@avalot/6-foolproof-ways-to-deal-with-trolls-on-medium-546865fdaed9#.f9is8nbuz
======
CalChris
Forums should always provide a Hide button which instantly hides any post and
its replies. Often times I want to reply with snark and I just hit hide (not
always; it's still my choice). If I'm reading and I see a troll, it's _really_
not worth my time, but hiding the troll means I don't see them when if I re-
read. Blocking a troll should be easy as well.

Hide

Block

Less time spent on trolls means more time spent on ideas.

~~~
avalot
More time spent on ideas: YES! Besides time, it's also about mental energy and
goodwill, for me. Less time wasted on trolls is more time spent loving, and
trusting, the rest of humanity.

------
overcast
Obvious, but helpful. Most people fall into trap 4 and 5. Best just to ignore.

~~~
avalot
Thank you!

